

AskYC: Bookmarklet or Toolbar - topcoder8

I'm starting a new stealth project and this project will have social-sharing features where users can bookmark a site/page and indicate they like a site, much like stumbleupon/delicious. But I'm not sure if a bookmarklet script is good enough or a FF extensions would work out better. Any advice?
======
raju
I guess it depends on

a. What kind of functionality are you trying to expose? b. End user
constraints, much like bostonbiz raised

Tumblr has a bookmarklet, but its limited because it does not let you tag your
tumblrs. I find that limiting, but I guess thats what they have settled for.
On the other hand, delicious offers a toolbar with a buttload of functionality
built in.

This may sound silly, but I guess you could start off with a bookmarklet, and
let the users decide. Just a thought...

------
topcoder8
Wow.. thanks everyone for the valuable advice..

After reading through all the comments, I do feel Bookmarklet is the way to
go. However my only concern with Bookmarklets is there's no way on updating an
user's bookmarklet automatically, so if you need to change something, you
pretty much have to email all your users to remove their current bookmarklets
and setup the new one. correct?

------
tlrobinson
Bookmarklet if you can, since it will instantly be compatible with most
browsers (as long as you're careful).

If it only needs to act when the user clicks it then bookmarklet should be
sufficient. If it needs to automatically do things in the background without
user interaction then you'll need to do toolbars.

------
bostonbiz
At work we have locked down computers / browsers (IE6), so a I always prefer
bookmarklets over toolbars.

------
pius
I don't install toolbars unless there's something _extremely_ compelling
there. I detest them, probably because deep down I still associate them with
malware.

Bookmarklets, on the other hand, are lightweight and portable across browsers.

------
ivankirigin
Bookmarklet!

[http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/02/initial-
bookmarkle...](http://tipjoys2cents.blogspot.com/2008/02/initial-
bookmarklet.html)

